# How Do I change my forum email address?



## kace (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Mods,

I'd like to change the email account asssociated to my tt forums profile.

How can I do this please?

Kace


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Go to

Profile > Edit account settings

and change it in there :wink:


----------



## kace (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't see this option to change email address there unforntunately...

Can you see it in yours?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Profile from the top right, then the profile tab, then edit account settings.

Nick


----------

